

Why does Morocco love docker so much? - andrewheekin
https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=%2Fm%2F0wkcjgj

======
amirouche
it's related to sea port machine, not the linux container framework... look at
the related topics
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Docker%2C%20containe...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=Docker%2C%20container&geo=MA&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT-2)

